# How do I get to the wish list?



## Copperhead Production (Jan 9, 2013)

On my new paperwhite, I can't seem to find out how to get to my wish list at all.

I can't find it on any menu or in the store.

The only way I've been able to get there is to "add book to my wish list" from the store. But that can't be the only way.

Anyone?


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

On the PW - and I think it's the same on all Kindles - choose the 'shop in Kindle store' option and once you're on the storefront page go to menu - top right hand corner, the three horizontal lines - and it's the bottom item on the menu.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Linjeakel said:


> On the PW - and I think it's the same on all Kindles - choose the 'shop in Kindle store' option and once you're on the storefront page go to menu - top right hand corner, the three horizontal lines - and it's the bottom item on the menu.


You may have to scroll the menu up a bit to see it.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> You may have to scroll the menu up a bit to see it.


Hmmm... not on mine, the menu list is only about two thirds the length of the screen. Maybe US registered devices have more options?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

We have:

Storefront
Books
Newspapers
Magazines
Kindle Singles
Kindle Serials
NY Times Best Sellers
Blogs
Recommended for You

<then you have to scroll>

View Wish List

If it was me, I'd put the Wish List at the top. . . . . . .


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Ahh, we don't have Kindle Serials (what are those?), NYT Best Sellers or Blogs. Instead we have 'New & Coming Soon'.



Ann in Arlington said:


> If it was me, I'd put the Wish List at the top. . . . . . .


Me too!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Serials are like the old serials in weekly magazines. . . .only not in magazines.  Theoretically you subscribe for one price and get a new chapter each week.  Each new chapter simply updates your existing book file.  Eventually you have the whole book.  Presumably Amazon has some mechanism for making sure the author does actually finish the book. . . . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> You may have to scroll the menu up a bit to see it.


This is something we discovered at one of our meet-ups here. I was whining that I couldn't see my wish list (I use it for my Prime shopping), and Ann noticed that the option was briefly visible when the menu was opened. So we explored...

Betsy


----------



## Copperhead Production (Jan 9, 2013)

Thanks everyone. I had no idea the menu scrolled!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

On other menu items that scroll, Amazon has little arrows on the bottom.  I think I'm going to recommend to them that they put those on the menu that the Wish List is on...

Welcome to KindleBoards, Copperhead!

Betsy


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

GREAT question! I kept forgetting to ask this.


----------

